
Passphrase FAQ (1993) - Tomte
https://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~conrad/krypto/passphrase-faq.html
======
Buge
So we need a generator of racist random text? Let me fire up TempleOS.

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
But that text would be preordained by god, and as a result predictable.

------
dghf
Two questions:

1\. Each passphrase would presumably have to contain at least one word with a
racial or sexual connotation. Does that overly restrict the passphrase space,
or introduce a large enough non-random element to make such a phrase
unacceptably vulnerable?

2\. If you're ever compelled by the authorities to reveal your passphrase,
e.g. under the UK's Regulation of Investigatory Powers Act, could having an
offensive one be detrimental to your interests? Suppose you're accused of
being behind a pseudonymous online campaign of racial or sexual harassment:
even if the authorities fail to find anything incriminating with it, could
having a racist or misogynistic passphrase itself form part of a case against
you?

------
shakna
> Shocking nonsense is unlikely to be duplicated anywhere because it does not
> describe a matter-of-fact that could be accidentally rediscovered by anyone
> else and the emotional evocation makes it difficult for the creator to
> forget

The emotional take I haven't heard before.

I find it sad that this process of creating a password has been around since
'93, but wasn't popularised until the xkcd comic.

